# Game #59: Philadelphia 76ers (22-34) @ Phoenix Suns (35-23) - 2/24



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Wednesday, 9PMEST/7PMMT/6PMPST
Where: US Airways - Phoenix, AZ 
TV: local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 104-102 @ Oklahoma City Thunder*












*Phoenix Suns (35-23) 

Starters: 





































PG Steve Nash | SG Jason Richardson | SF Grant Hill | PF Amar'e Stoudemire | C Robin Lopez* 














* Philadelphia 76ers (22-34)

Starters: 





































PG Lou Williams | SG Jrue Holiday | SF Andre Iguodala | PF Elton Brand | C Samuel Dalembert * 



*_Victory Advisory_*








*Suns have been placed on.....STAY FOCUSED*​


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

This game was not as close as the score indicates. Suns started to roll about near end of 2nd. 


*Suns 106, 76ers 95*

Jrich 24 pts (8-12) 4-5 from 3, 5 rebs in 25 mins

Nash 20 pts (8-9) 13 assists, 4 rebs in 29 mins


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Nash didn't even play in the fourth.


----------

